# Art Of BBQ In Tulsa



## rwc565 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is anyone competing in the Art of BBQ in Tulsa this week end? I hope to get there to take in the activities and taste testing!!!


----------



## okie joe (Jul 30, 2008)

when is the next one?


----------



## butcher bbq (Jul 30, 2008)

It is historicly in July every year. The dates won't be set for next year till closer to the 1st of the year.


----------



## butcher bbq (Jul 30, 2008)

OH yea, there is 2 more cookoffs remaining in Oklahoma this year. the first in September in Ponca City and the second one is in October in Jenks.


----------



## haglered (Jul 31, 2008)

Where are these events and where can I get the details of them? I would like to attend at least one of them.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 31, 2008)

You will have to wait till next July.
http://www.ahct.org/artofbbq/index.htm


----------



## butcher bbq (Jul 31, 2008)

These events are listed on the KCBS web site.


----------



## okie joe (Jul 31, 2008)

bummer about just missing the one in tulsa by a few days. thank you for the kcbs site. that helped me out a great deal. i even found one in fay ar. daughter talked about that when she lived there. i might keep oct. in jenks on the calendar. thanks again.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2008&month=09


----------

